# كلى خجل منك يا يسووع



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2009)

[/url][/IMG]​
*كلى خجل منك يا يسووع .. أنت فديتنى على الصليب وسفكت من أجلى الدم الثمين لتنزع عنى ثوب الخطيه .. حررتنى وأعطيتنى القوه  .. مت عنى وباركتنى وبعد كل هذا ما زلت أذهب للخطيه وأجعلها ذات سلطان عليا 
أالى هذه الدرجه نفسى ضعيفه !!!
 أرجوك يا رب الا تفقد الامل فيا وفى رجوعى اليك .. أجعل محبتك تغمرنى وتملا قلبى المرتجف لاسمو فوق كل العالم والخطية بل والموت.
 من أجل هذا أتضرع اليك من كل قلبي اسكب حبك فى قلبي ,ومكن حبك مني يارب .ارجوك الحب الالهي الذى ظهر فى القديسين يارب انسكب فيهم بالروح القدس :

لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا. رو 5 : 5

اذا المحبة الالهية تنسكب فى القلب بالروح القدس ,فلهذا اتضرع اليك يا من سكبت حبك فى قلوب القديسين بالروح القدس اسكب حبك في قلبي .

أنا فى شدة الحاجة الى هذا الحب الالهي ,لانه هو سر شفاء نفسي من كل عيب ومن كل شر نعم حبك المنسكب فى القلب هو سر الشفاء من الخطية .

بالحب الالهي داس الاباء على العالم وهجروا محبته بقوة وأقتناع ,وانا ضعيف جداُ يارب جداُ أمام شهوات العالم ,لهذا محتاج لحبك الذى يشفي قلبي من محبة العالم ,ويعطينى القوة للهروب من شهوات العالم الشريرة .

بالحب الالهي ترك الاباء كل شيئ وتبعوك ,وعاشوا فى مخائر وشقوق الارض وضحوا بكل شيئ من أجل عظم محبتهم فى الملك المسيح.

اذا عظم محبتك انت ايها الملك المسيح التى تُعطي القوة فى ترك كل شيئ ,فى نكران العالم وشهواته الشريرة فى السير خلفك وقبول الصليب بفرح .

ولانى أنا خاطي جداُ وضعيف جداُ وساقط دائماُ تحت الصليب ,فلهذا فأنا فى شدة الاحتياج الى محبتك الالهية فهل تبخل محبتك عنى فى أن تنسكب فى قلبي الشرير المحتاج الى الطهارة والقداسة التى فى حبك الالهي .

اعرف أنك كريم  وحنون يارب ولا ترد ابداُ اى محتاج وانا فى شدة الاحتياج لحبك لكى يشفينى ويُطهرنى وينقى قلبى لحسابك .فمن أجل شخصك واسمك القدوس الذي دعي علي لا تحرمنى من انسكاب حبك الالهي فى قلبي امين​*


----------



## ماريتا (14 أبريل 2009)

_جميلة اووووووى اوى الصلاة دى_
_ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى_
_ربنا يفرح قلبك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2009)

اميـــــــــــــن 

صلاه رااااااائعه يا دونا

ميرررسى على الصلاه
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميرنا (15 أبريل 2009)

> اعرف أنك كريم وحنون يارب ولا ترد ابداُ اى محتاج وانا فى شدة الاحتياج لحبك لكى يشفينى ويُطهرنى وينقى قلبى لحسابك .فمن أجل شخصك واسمك القدوس الذي دعي علي لا تحرمنى من انسكاب حبك الالهي فى قلبي امين


 
*امين *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 أبريل 2009)

> اعرف أنك كريم وحنون يارب ولا ترد ابداُ اى محتاج وانا فى شدة الاحتياج لحبك لكى يشفينى ويُطهرنى وينقى قلبى لحسابك .فمن أجل شخصك واسمك القدوس الذي دعي علي لا تحرمنى من انسكاب حبك الالهي فى قلبي امين


امين
مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
محبتي​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي على الصلاة، وربنا يحفظك


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _جميلة اووووووى اوى الصلاة دى_
> _ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى_
> _ربنا يفرح قلبك_​



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه رااااااائعه يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> *امين *



*ميرسى يا مرنون على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
> محبتي​



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي على الصلاة، وربنا يحفظك



*ميرسى على المشاركه
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى على الصلوة الجميلة
الرب يباركك    ​*


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2009)

امين
ميرسى يا دونا 
بجد صلاة جميلة جدااااااااا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا  يا دونا

صلاة جميلة جداااا

يسوع يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *ميرسى على الصلوة الجميلة
> الرب يباركك    ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> امين
> ميرسى يا دونا
> بجد صلاة جميلة جدااااااااا
> يسوع يباركك​



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على المشاركه وربنا يبار كك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا  يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ياكليمووو على مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## totty (30 يونيو 2009)

> ولانى أنا خاطي جداُ وضعيف جداُ وساقط دائماُ تحت الصليب ,فلهذا فأنا فى شدة الاحتياج الى محبتك الالهية فهل تبخل محبتك عنى فى أن تنسكب فى قلبي الشرير المحتاج الى الطهارة والقداسة التى فى حبك الالهي .
> 
> اعرف أنك كريم وحنون يارب ولا ترد ابداُ اى محتاج وانا فى شدة الاحتياج لحبك لكى يشفينى ويُطهرنى وينقى قلبى لحسابك .فمن أجل شخصك واسمك القدوس الذي دعي علي لا تحرمنى من انسكاب حبك الالهي فى قلبي امين



*أمــــــــــــــــــين
حقيقى انا فى اشد حاجتى اليك يارب
تعالى وانقذناااااااااااا

ميرسى يا دونا كلمات صلاتك حلوه اووووووووى

ربنا يعووووضك يارب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمــــــــــــــــــين
> حقيقى انا فى اشد حاجتى اليك يارب
> تعالى وانقذناااااااااااا
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا اجمل تووووووووتى
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى *


----------

